# How do i know if my baby amberlink chick is becoming a rooster?



## chickenlover118 (Feb 16, 2013)

Ok so I went to tractor supplies 4 days ago. We got 4 baby amberlink chicks and they were not 100% approved hens. And one of mine seems a little bit aggressive and hyper!
By any chance do you guys think it may be a rooster?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Try feather sexing them. The females will have 2 sets of feathers coming in while the male only one. You can only feather sex for the first few days so make sure to do it before they are 10 days old. Here is an image for reference. ( from google)


----------



## chickenlover118 (Feb 16, 2013)

Ok thank you for your info.


----------

